

Ask HN: What happened to all the Lyrics sites? - ccollins

Just today I noticed that a couple of high ranking lyrics sites are no longer showing lyrics! Does anyone have the inside scoop?<p>For example:<p>http://www.lyricsdownload.com/phoenix-if-it-s-not-with-you-lyrics.html<p>"SORRY. OUR MUSIC DISCUSSION AND DISCOVERY COMMUNITY FORUM SECTIONS ARE BY FEDERAL COURT ORDER NOT ACCESSIBLE TO GENERAL PUBLIC CURRENTLY<p>PLEASE CHECK BACK SOON AND WE HOPE TO BE ABLE TO OPEN ACCESS TO SITE IN NEAR FUTURE. THANKS AND HAVE GREAT DAY"<p>http://www.lyricsdir.com/phoenix-if-it-s-not-with-you-lyrics.html<p>" We are currently unable to show you the lyrics for If It's Not With You by Phoenix. "
======
nhebb
The irony is that when I look up lyrics it's because I want to know the name
of the song and the artist, not to steal copyrighted lyrics. If you hear a
song you like, remember a few of the lyrics, but don't know the name, how are
you supposed to buy it? Well, you could have searched on the lyrics, but
apparently not any more. These people are clueless.

------
pedalpete
The musical licensing environment is a nightmare, and these sites I suspect
weren't licensing the lyrics.

Metrolyrics.com has licensing rights to a huge volume of lyrics, give them a
try.

------
mikecane
Lyrics are Copyrighted. They've probably all been DCMAed away.

~~~
ascuttlefish
Seems quite silly. Singing along with music is a gas. Do digitally purchased
albums come with lyrics? I remember paging through the cassette and CD liner
notes, singing like a tonedeaf banshee.

~~~
philwelch
A lot of iTunes albums lately come with PDF liner notes.

------
coryl
Wow, no wonder nobody likes the music industry.

